# Jake's Christmas Photos



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

He was feeling a little nervous here and we couldn't get him to sit down.











But then he got to run around and explore the space a bit and chilled out.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Love it!!! He' so adorable!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awwww those are great! Love him


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That is one snazzy Christmases-y harness too!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Aww, great photos


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Such a cute boy! And his tails so fluffy!!! Love it


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwww...Jake is Adorable!! Love his festive harness!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Jake is such a cutie! :luv Great photos!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Jake says thanks for all the compliments! 

I love that harness too. Christmasy without being overbearing.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Adorable!! Love his harness, cool print


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He is such a cutie pie.  I love his soft brown eyes and those ears...OMG so cute! 

What kind of dog is he doodlebug?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Thanks!

He's a purebred rescue :lol: Their guess was Tibetian Spaniel and Pom. But he's too big...Poms top out at about 8 lbs, Tibbies at 15 lbs. Jake is 20-21 lbs and while he might lose a pound or so, he's not really overweight. So he's just Jake, maybe some sort of a Spaniel mix.


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

If I introduced my dogs on the "Meet my kitty" forum they'd let the pumas eat me. 
The ignominy...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a sweet looking dog! Very nice pictures, Jake is very photogenic!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

21inCostaRica said:


> If I introduced my dogs on the "Meet my kitty" forum they'd let the pumas eat me.
> The ignominy...


Jake is very secure in his dogginess, besides...I didn't tell him :lol:


----------

